# Anyone in Tampa area have fruit flies



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Looking locally for fruit flies before I try to get some shipped. Anyone have some for sale?

Thanks, Bill


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Not around there, but shipping from someone in FL would be cheaper if you need that done. FlyCafe is an option then. 




tarbo96 said:


> Looking locally for fruit flies before I try to get some shipped. Anyone have some for sale?
> 
> Thanks, Bill


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Agreed the 2 cultures I got from Justin at FlyCafe.net are booming, some of the best I have ever received....booming.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

What kind and how many cultures at what stage do you need?


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I need three or four producing, species doesnt matter.


----------

